# Solved: Solved: A Batch File



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Is there a way to make a batch file that will open multiple tabs in IE7. I know how to make a batch file that will open multiple tabs in Firefox but not IE. 

Thanks


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Will This Help ??

Make Ctrl+Tab in Internet Explorer 7 Use Most Recent Order
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows/make-ctrltab-in-internet-explorer-7-use-most-recent-order/

IE Automation & Tabs
http://blogs.msdn.com/tonyschr/archive/2007/01/19/ie-automation-amp-tabs.aspx


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok ...Found a Simple Way Around This

Start > Run > inetcpl.cpl > Under "Home Page" > Enter the Address Of Your "First Home Page" and In the Next Line Enter the "Secondary Home Page" And So On

Now Just Open Internet Explorer 7

You Would Like To Know Where In Registry This is Stored ....

Start > Run > Regedit > Navigate to

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main

On The Right Pane ..."Start Page" Stores Your "Primary Home Page" And You Will See A Brand New Value Named "Secondary Start Pages" If You Did As Suggested Above.... This Will Store Your "Secondary Home Pages"

Bonus Scripts

This Script Will Set Your First ,Second And Third Home page .. if you Don't Want any of them then leave blank and hit enter or click ok


```
const HKEY_CURRENT_USER = &H80000001

strComputer = "."

Set oReg = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\default:StdRegProv")

lngValue = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your New Home Page")

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main"
ValueName = "Start Page"
strValue = lngValue

oReg.SetStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER, strKeyPath, strValueName, strValue

ValueName = "Secondary Start Pages"

Input1 = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your Secondary Home Page")
Input2 = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your Secondary2 Home Page")

strValue1 = Input1
strValue2 = input2

arrValues = Array(strValue1, strValue2)

oReg.SetMultiStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER, strKeyPath, ValueName, arrValues
```
If You Want to Open IE With Some Other Webpage and Not the Default Home pages ... you don't have to change the default .. as this script will help you

Modify According To Needs


```
Set objIE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
objIE.Navigate("www.google.com")
objIE.Visible = True

---------------------------------------------OR---------------------------------------------

Dim x
Set x = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
input = inputbox("Enter Here")
x.Run chr(34) & "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" & chr(34) & input
```


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

So, is this post solved?

You can mark it as solved by using "thread tools" up the top.


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

ooops ... The Script No. One Doesn't Run IE After Finishing .. You Have to Do It Manually

Here is the Complete script ...


```
Dim oReg
const HKEY_CURRENT_USER = &H80000001

strComputer = "."

Set oReg = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\default:StdRegProv")

lngValue = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your New Home Page")

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main"
ValueName = "Start Page"
strValue = lngValue

oReg.SetStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER, strKeyPath, strValueName, strValue

ValueName = "Secondary Start Pages"

Input1 = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your Secondary Home Page")
Input2 = InputBox("Please enter a name for Your Secondary2 Home Page")

strValue1 = Input1
strValue2 = input2

arrValues = Array(strValue1, strValue2)

oReg.SetMultiStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER, strKeyPath, ValueName, arrValues

Set oReg = WScript.CreateObject ("WSCript.shell")
oReg.run "IExplore.exe"
Set oReg = Nothing
```


----------

